# Ruger LC9



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

What's everybodys opinion on one of these pee shooters. Thinking about getting one just wondering how it feels for large hands.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Longest trigger pull ever........


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

IT IS OK HAD ONE FOR ABOUT A WEEK

just didn't work out for the GF

SHE STUCK ON MY XDSC9 AND HER SW CS9

as for me i want a sig 380 but the lcp fits my wallet holster and i do like that holster enough to keep the lcp till the maker has a wallet for the sig


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Long heavy trigger (just like PF9) similar to a revolver trigger, very hard to shoot well with

After trying all the small carry guns, i settled on a DB9, havent shot it yet, but dollar for dollar, a Kahr is the best carry


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The LC9 is over-lawyered. I don't understand why they added a manual safety and a magazine disconect when the LCP didn't have one.

I'm not a big stickler on DAO triggers for pocket guns since I plant to only use them <10ft, but I will admit that a better trigger pull gives me options.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You can spend less, but you won't beat the Kahrs -( think thin glock) . All the others leave something to be desired.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Lc9*

I second Firefishvideo on the Kahr


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Kahr and its awesome


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

CDNN is selling the Kahr P380s for $449 right now...


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I second the long trigger pull. The first time I shot a LCP I squeezed and nothing happened, I dropped the mag and cleared the chamber and told the guy who owned the gun that it was the firing mechanism was broken.... but other than that I liked how it operated. There is just something about those little pocket pistols that makes it fun target shooting at a target you could spit on.....


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought I'd throw in my vote on a Kahr. I have a CW40 (.40 cal). Extremely easy to conceal even in summer. I'm sure the 9mm or .380 is even easier. Definitely worth the extra $$ for a Kahr.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Apollo46 said:


> Longest trigger pull ever........


ever shot a sigma ?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> ever shot a sigma ?


Owned one, lcp is worse. Great gun, easy to hide, but not my first choice.


----------

